# hdmi cable help



## agentoso (Jul 12, 2014)

I am installing a projector that will be mounted in the ceiling and i have a 75ft high speed hdmi cable that does not work was doing sone reseach and found info talking about a hdmi repeater is that what i need to get it to work and if so which ones would be good any help would be greatly apprecaited I have to have this system up and running by August 1st


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

agentoso said:


> I am installing a projector that will be mounted in the ceiling and i have a 75ft high speed hdmi cable that does not work was doing sone reseach and found info talking about a hdmi repeater is that what i need to get it to work and if so which ones would be good any help would be greatly apprecaited I have to have this system up and running by August 1st


Ditch the HDMI cable, run fresh Cat5 or Cat6, get a Wyrestorm EX-1UTP-IR-40. Unless you need IR control (that one the IR goes the wrong way) then get the EX-1UTP-IR-50-POH, which is HDBaseT, bi-directional IR.

Don't bother with "repeaters", they don't work.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

75 foot cable is pretty long run. monorpice makes a solid repeater. I've heard lots of good results with that. although. why are you looking at a 75 foot run? that's really long and will get your projector a bit far from the screen.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

HDMI was never designed for long cable runs, it was conceived as a single-cable device interconnect. HDBaseT, on the other hand, had long runs as a design goal. 

I've installed a 90' HDMI cable once, but only at the insistence of the customer. I also pulled in Cat5 and coax, just in case, and tested the 90' HDMI cable before pulling it. 

Long HDMI cables can work (only the 24 ga of course), but if there's a device change at some point, it's picky, you'll be at a Cat5 based system anyway.


----------

